# Homo ludens et sapiens



## jokker

I am not sure if it's German. If it's German, then what does "Homo ludens et sapiens" mean?

Thank you very much.


----------



## badgrammar

Again, you must look for the roots in latin, not German ...


----------



## jokker

I see. Thank you, badgrammar.


----------



## Wezen

Yes, definetly it's latin and it's refered to the human culture. The culture of the leisure time and entertainment arises from "*Homo ludens*" , and from "*Homo sapiens*" we have the culture of the universe's interpretation and the wisdom. 

I hope it could help you!!!


----------



## flame

ludens = spielend
sapiens = weise


----------



## jokker

Wezen said:
			
		

> Yes, definetly it's latin and it's refered to the human culture. The culture of the leisure time and entertainment arises from "*Homo ludens*" , and from "*Homo sapiens*" we have the culture of the universe's interpretation and the wisdom.
> 
> I hope it could help you!!!


It truly helps! Thanks a lot, Wezen.


----------



## jokker

flame said:
			
		

> ludens = spielend
> sapiens = weise


Thanks again, flame.


----------

